# Old class lights on an RS3



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello everyone.

Haven't been by here for a while.

I want to add the old steam era classification lights to me RS3 project. See below... 











Has anyone done this? Where did you connect the Aristocraft lamps?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Use the same wires that power the class lights... 

Greg


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

The RS3 that I have doesn't have any class lights. Only headlights and number board light. Also a cab light of course on the short hood .

It looks as though the track/batt power is applied to a small cct board in the short hood and a DC of some value is routed to (a) cab lite, (b) headlights and (c) the number board light. The long hood has the same heavy 3 feeding the light board in the front but of course only two pair coming out. The headlights and the number board.

I expect I can tap in across a light board o/p. The long hood is hard to get to (Smoke unit etc) so I might tie into the short hood board and run a pair back to the long hood via a plug in under the cab. 
Any other easier ideas?

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I found some time to get these installed and working. Not a great photo but when it's decaled and put together I'm sure the class lights will show up better than this. I think they're going to be great.












Last one though. I only did one RS3 for myself and then sold it off. 

Dave


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice job Dave. Who made the lamps? Are they from Aristo or someone else?


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Thornton on 27 Oct 2009 03:03 PM 

Nice job Dave. Who made the lamps? Are they from Aristo or someone else? 

They're standard Aristo parts. I bought 6 so I could screw up a few, along with lens, and lamps. Cost nearly nothing. I pulled off the plastic thingys that come with the engine and drilled a small hole in the same place. I put a 90 degree bend at the base of the lamps and held the shape there with a good coat of white glue (I run indoors so....) When dry, I glued the lamp assy in the hole and soldered the leads to the number board connection. The clear lens were painted red/white/green using an old stained glass kit that Bev had around here. I wouldn't recommend these for outside unless you used a more substantial connection to the plastic body. A small metal bracket of some kind would be a lot better.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, 

Great job, they look very believable.


----------

